# Rare breeds auction at Louisville Show



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

The Rare Breeds Pigeon Club will have an auction at the National Young Bird Show, Louisville , KY on Saturday, October 27, 2012 starting at 1pm. It's a great opportunity to pick up a new breed and help out the club.

See you in L'ville.

Link


----------

